# Goodman AC replacement question



## AccuGreenHP (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey everyone... I'm usually over on ContractorTalk, but this seems like it's the place to be, so let me ask here:

I have a customer who was flooded during hurricane Sandy. They have two complete Goodman systems. The outdoor units were flooded with salt water, so obviously they need to be replaced. I quoted the customer to replace JUST the outdoor units, but now he's telling me that he got another quote that was replacing the outdoor unit and the indoor coil?

Why would the indoor coil need to be replaced? My supply house checked that the new outdoor unit is compatible with the furnace. Am I missing something here? Should I be replacing the indoor coil as well?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

We need more information. Age, freon, insurance, grant money?


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

Accugreenhp
What is you background in residential cooling systems?


----------



## GeoAlex (Feb 23, 2013)

most likely to match to the condenser. my bad I see they are matched. I should have comprehended what I read


----------



## brian p (Feb 24, 2013)

*why replace both*



if someone wants to replace indoor AND outdoor "cond.unit+coil" it's because they want to convert to 410a. If it were me, I would hose down the outside unit with fresh water, change the contactor, let it dry and fire it up. If the fan motor is bad, change it out. But you would be a hero. A hermetically sealed compressor doesn't care if its been under water or not. As long as the terminals are dry it'll run.


----------



## STANCILHVAC (Feb 22, 2013)

AccuGreenHP said:


> Hey everyone... I'm usually over on ContractorTalk, but this seems like it's the place to be, so let me ask here:
> 
> I have a customer who was flooded during hurricane Sandy. They have two complete Goodman systems. The outdoor units were flooded with salt water, so obviously they need to be replaced. I quoted the customer to replace JUST the outdoor units, but now he's telling me that he got another quote that was replacing the outdoor unit and the indoor coil?
> 
> ...


22 system or 410A??---seer rating of old system??


----------



## Ingram's water & Air (Mar 4, 2013)

AccuGreenHP said:


> Why would the indoor coil need to be replaced? My supply house checked that the new outdoor unit is compatible with the furnace. Am I missing something here? Should I be replacing the indoor coil as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


If he was using R22 Condenser and he needs to replace the indoor coil too. 

The New R410 oil does not mix with R22. If he can buy a R22 condenser (Which is no longer in use) He can replace only the condenser. Otherwise he needs to replace the indoor coil as well.


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Switch refrigerant and also get 10yr warr??


----------

